# First One



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

good morning to all.i have been watching the russians for a long time now and am amazed at some of the very nice pieces so i thought why not.

this arrived in tghe post one hour ago.wound it up,put strap on and there you have it.










BTW this is the least i have paid for any watch.







i can`t date it and all that is on the back is tha no.179.be intersting to see comments. cheers for now.Terry


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

try again.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi tcj

It looks nice,Â

The lack of 'Made in USSR' or Cyrillic equivalent, dates it post 1992

post some more pics pleaseÂ :thumbup:

Best regards

Martin


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi tcj
> 
> It looks nice,
> 
> ...


thanks for your comments.couple more pictures but quite plain .i like the look although it feels a bit on the small side as i normally wear g`s and divers.



















not much more to see..


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

tcj said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi tcj
> ...


BTW it does say caevaho .b.cccp under the date at 6 o`clock or words to that effect. cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

tcj said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Thats why I wanted more pics, its looks like a 1970's watch, Raketa 2614.H Movement Caliber, 19 Ruby Jewels, Mechanical, Manual winding-up, Date Calendar, Central trotting seconds hand, Diameter Movement: 26 mm; Case size (without crown): 32 mm x 41 mm. Thickness 9 mm, Diameter Dial: 27 mm, Stainless steel back.

Best regards Martin


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

martinzx said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > tcj said:
> ...


thanks for all that Martin.now i`ll tell you that i paid the pricely sum of Â£3 pounds for it off the Bay.







Terry


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

tcj said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > tcj said:
> ...


3 poundsÂ Â :jawdrop: Â Well Terry you did really well its a very nice watch, pop off the back & give us a piccyÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

there you go Martin.



































quick check.Over 36 hours lost 20 seconds whilst on the wrist and off course you were dead right.2614H. Cheers.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet ! alot of watch for the money! :thumbup:


----------



## davevtix (Feb 7, 2009)

Great find for Â£3 :clapping:

Plain but very nice, well done.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Well done! a fine Raketa will never bore you :notworthy:


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice watch, what does the SU mean. I see it quite a lot on the inside of watches........


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

TonyR said:


> Nice watch, what does the SU mean. I see it quite a lot on the inside of watches........


SU means "Sovietic Union"


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Of course it does,I knew that Just testing everyone,.................... :sweatdrop:


----------

